# The backlash has started.. any ADVICE for uber?



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Well, this is complete freaking bullcrap.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Uber-s-new-policies-could-encourage-14975520.php


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

If Uber works correctly, that will cause a surge in underserved areas. Eventually some drivers will chase that. If the area truly is more dangerous, there ought to be such a premium. The question becomes, who subsidizes that service? The driver, the pax, Uber, or the government?

If it's not actually more dangerous, then it's free money for willing drivers.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I hate when I get rides to SE and then unable to go back over the anacostia. That area makes me very uncomfortable. Sorry my safety is more important than a 10$ drive over there.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber and Lyft came into being about a decade ago. They are not a "necessity" by any means, but government is now treating them as such. "Oh no, if drivers don't go to this neighborhood, how will Mary Beth get to the grocery store and back?" (The same way she did 10 years ago perhaps?)

I dunno know about y'all, but no one is going to force me to drive at a loss. Period.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I avoid all crime-infested areas.
It’s not discrimination, it’s common sense.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

In California it might be harder now to get away with rejecting destinations.

Uber's latest agreement - CALIFORNIA REGULATORY RULES AND REQUIREMENTS (Effective January 3, 2020)
"_Rejecting requests for discriminatory reasons, including rejecting trips solely to avoid particular neighborhoods or due to the characteristics of the people or businesses that are located in that area, violates Uber's Community Guidelines and California law._"


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm black and I don't drive in the hood or meth infected or low income areas, my life is to important rather to risk. I run late nights until 3am


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Just more PR appeasement.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

In 1992, I drove through Hunters Point.
Heard bullets whizzing over my head.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

As an IC, I should he able to decide where I do, and where I don't want to drive.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> In California it might be harder now to get away with rejecting destinations.
> 
> Uber's latest agreement - CALIFORNIA REGULATORY RULES AND REQUIREMENTS (Effective January 3, 2020)
> "_Rejecting requests for discriminatory reasons, including rejecting trips solely to avoid particular neighborhoods or due to the characteristics of the people or businesses that are located in that area, violates Uber's Community Guidelines and California law._"


I'd like to see them prove this

I'm not risking bodily harm for anyone, especially an unappreciative pax. Screw that.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hate when I get rides to SE and then unable to go back over the anacostia. That area makes me very uncomfortable. Sorry my safety is more important than a 10$ drive over there.


Sorry if my comment makes someone think I am a racist but I had bad riders over there and the smell of weed makes me sick. Also I don't do rides to Popeyes or KFC and back .

1 year ago I emailed Uber letting them know that the area is very unsafe for me to drive. I still get some but less than before .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

My safety and the safety of my car is the first priority. Stories like these below are why I'm not going to dangerous areas.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/03/nyregion/uber-cab-driver-stabbed-bronx.html
https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...05/uber-driver-shot-killed-detroit/306369002/
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/randolph-told-nyc-uber-driver-hit-by-hockey-stick-before-death-police/
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Two-Uber-drivers-shot-and-killed-in-separate-6963326.php
https://www.foxnews.com/us/uber-dri...oat-slit-by-passenger-man-arrested-police-say


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

We aren't taxis. We aren't being paid like taxis and we are using our personal vehicles. If we don't want to go somewhere then that is our right. In the end it is my car and I am NOT anyone's employee. Don't like it? Call a cab (or convince the company to pay us better)!



Invisible said:


> My safety and the safety of my car is the first priority. Stories like these below are why I'm not going to dangerous areas.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/03/nyregion/uber-cab-driver-stabbed-bronx.html
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...05/uber-driver-shot-killed-detroit/306369002/
> ...


Right. I'm sorry but I'm NOT going into the hood at 3:30am for a $4 ride.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If Uber works correctly, that will cause a surge in underserved areas. Eventually some drivers will chase that. If the area truly is more dangerous, there ought to be such a premium. The question becomes, who subsidizes that service? The driver, the pax, Uber, or the government?
> 
> If it's not actually more dangerous, then it's free money for willing drivers.


Oh, I'm ALL about getting to Hunter's POINT lol! It's always good fun to uber around crack heads.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I avoid all crime-infested areas.
> It's not discrimination, it's common sense.


Right on. Another factor is the false report and rating system. In taxi as a veteran driver the dispatcher wouldn't even tell me the complaints because after a decade of driving with them they knew how I was and they knew the complaints were bogus. With rideshare some drunk drug addict who doesn't even have a driver's license can get you deactivated with one false complaint.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> In 1992, I drove through Hunters Point.
> Heard bullets whizzing over my head.


I saw this after ^^^THAT post. WOW! Is it REALLY that bad? Where's the bacon?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

producemanjames said:


> I'd like to see them prove this
> 
> I'm not risking bodily harm for anyone, especially an unappreciative pax. Screw that.


I absolutely agree with not risking ourselves. No question. But I'm concerned with Uber's antics and tactics regarding this issue, given how well we already know they take the side of paxholes and their false claims.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> In the end it is my car and I am NOT anyone's employee. Don't like it? Call a cab (or convince the company to pay us better)!


Or make us employees, like the law dictates.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Well, this is complete freaking bullcrap.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Uber-s-new-policies-could-encourage-14975520.php


Its a very good bet that Uber's corrupt fingerprints are all over this.

We know Uber hates having to show the destinations, and as I've warned on several occasions I believe Uber's plan is to sabotage it by working behind the scenes getting the public stirred up against it.

If that sabotage goes according to plan, Uber will then be able to lay the blame on the
govt for taking it away.

Drivers need to be prepared to fight hard to keep the destination info.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

This is already happening & its labors personal cars not commercial, if they're not willing to pay commercial rates you really want or expect all the senior citizens to be dropping and picking up in bad areas of town they're not familiar with, dealing with college Bros, meth heads, crack heads, prostitutes, predators that use the service? Let them work their local area or wherever they feel, those who live in the hood can do the same their will always be a driver going that way or willing to take it if not oh well private driver isn't a human right a minimum wage is

My first day in 2015 after about 5 rides I figured out all I want is airports and 5000+ trips later have ignored or cancelled 95+% of requests in the tmz from airport because I'm not driving to the airport for $20ish dollars, 30+ miles from airport is $30-607xl dollars for basically the same trip, 90+% are hotels outside the tmz, if an area I don't want to pick up pings & says 1-3 minutes ignore I don't need the info to discriminate, bar ignore, mall ignore, school ignore, church ignore, restaurant ignore, event ignore, rail station ignore, Walmart ignore, college area ignore,......

Call it discrimination all you want but now if I need to go to Walmart, or by that restaurant, store, mall, event even if traffic might be a b .... I'll take it cause there's a thin line between profit & loss might as well get a McChicken or $2 for close to a gallon of gas but I sure the h e l l not going out of my way for one

Showing drivers details is the most efficient system at these illegal disgusting predatory 1970s rates

People can't afford chauffers if they all tipped $5+ every ride I bet there would be 90+% less games, cancels, ignore games going on

I choose to run my independent business at a profit

All drivers should be demanding this via feedback, in support messages, on phone, with local labor department, online

#nomoreblankCONtracts



Uber's Guber said:


> I avoid all crime-infested areas.
> It's not discrimination, it's common sense.


I grew up in some areas the pizza places wouldn't deliver to anymore, cab driver is top 5 most dangerous job, 50+% Uber Lyft drivers seniors, 15+% women, cabs have partitions & pay a legal wage it's sickening expecting them to deal with certain pax or areas with no back up like lambs to slaughter

Let people choose if not paying them a legal wage


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Not about race... It's about sorry ass people who have made certain areas UNSAFE to drive in.. and IDGAF what Uber or Lyft says.. my safety comes first.. and if that means shuffling a rider in the hood.... Best get to reordering you another driver.. cuz my SHUFFLE game ain't no joke....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Drivers need to be proactive and contact the media and their pols and let them know that freedom to choose where they want to work is extremely important.

They should also tell the media that not knowing destinations has cost the drivers BILLIONS of dollars in lost earnings.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Drivers need to be proactive and contact the media and their pols and let them know that freedom to choose where they want to work is important.
> 
> They should also tell the media that not knowing destinations has cost the drivers BILLIONS of dollars in lost earnings.


Drivers need to strike. All of us in the USA . For 1 day. Let's see how Uber react . Politicians and riders will do nothing. They know that we are not paid well and they don't care.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Drivers need to strike. All of us in the USA . For 1 day. Let's see how Uber react . Politicians and riders will do nothing. They know that we are not paid well and they don't care.


There's been a driver uprising since last year, and the politicians have started to listen. That's how the AB5 law got passed by a landslide.

Knowing destinations is a gamechanger for the drivers in California that will put more money in their pockets and make this job much more pleasant.

The drivers in the rest of the US are watching California hoping to get destination info for all drivers everywhere.

Drivers need to be proactive and fight hard to keep this info by contacting the media and their politicians.

This is too important to leave to chance.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> There's been a driver uprising since last year, and the politicians have started to listen. That's how the AB5 law got passed by a landslide.
> 
> Knowing destinations is a gamechanger for the drivers in California that will put more money in their pockets and make this job much more pleasant.
> 
> ...


So if we get the minimum wage will Uber or Lyft pay us money when we ride pax? Sorry I need to read about this ab5.

Care to summarize for me if you can / want? Thanks


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> So if we get the minimum wage will Uber or Lyft pay us money when we ride pax? Sorry I need to read about this ab5.
> 
> Care to summarize for me if you can / want? Thanks


In a nutshell it's a new law that makes it much more difficult for companies such as Uber to classify their workers as independent contractors.

Uber and Lyft's corrupt business models were designed to treat drivers like poorly paid employees (hiding destinations) but classify them as independent contractors.

If Uber is forced to classify their drivers as employees, their entire business model goes down the drain and in all likelihood they would go down the drain as well.

Uber's hope is that by making concessions to the drivers in California, the government will grant them an exemption from the AB5 law and thus allow Uber to continue to classify their drivers as ICs.

This is why drivers in California should demand huge concessions from Uber.

AB5 is important to drivers everywhere, including here in DC, because whatever concessions Uber makes in California will be demanded by drivers everywhere.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> So if we get the minimum wage will Uber or Lyft pay us money when we ride pax? Sorry I need to read about this ab5.
> 
> Care to summarize for me if you can / want? Thanks


Uber is fighting tooth and nail to not have to classify drivers as employees. So there isn't going to be any pay change. Although in CA this is why Uber has gone back to only taking a % of the fare. I would expect this to increase driver pay there even though I don't think they have increased the rates for drivers? But this is all new so not sure if there are posts on that yet.

Anyway, it will probably be years for AB5 to work through courts and such.

But, in NYC this is why drivers can't always get online now to drive. There are schedules or some crap that determine who can go online and when. Somewhat to do with drivers being paid a minimum but also NYC is limiting the number of cars on the road. If there are to many drivers out, then you can't log on. Could happen in CA if become an "employee". Uber/Lyft aren't going to pay drivers to sit around doing nothing. They will work towards having the correct number of drivers online to meet demand. Which would be nice if they just did that now instead of letting over saturation kill what people can make.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Uber is fighting tooth and nail to not have to classify drivers as employees. So there isn't going to be any pay change. Although in CA this is why Uber has gone back to only taking a % of the fare. I would expect this to increase driver pay there even though I don't think they have increased the rates for drivers? But this is all new so not sure if there are posts on that yet.
> 
> Anyway, it will probably be years for AB5 to work through courts and such.
> 
> But, in NYC this is why drivers can't always get online now to drive. There are schedules or some crap that determine who can go online and when. Somewhat to do with drivers being paid a minimum but also NYC is limiting the number of cars on the road. If there are to many drivers out, then you can't log on. Could happen in CA if become an "employee". Uber/Lyft aren't going to pay drivers to sit around doing nothing. They will work towards having the correct number of drivers online to meet demand. Which would be nice if they just did that now instead of letting over saturation kill what people can make.


I would not want to be an employee for u/l but I would love for a law to pass that they cannot take more than 20-25% . So if a ride is 50$ they can take only 10$ out of the riders. I wish The law would pass. More money for the drivers.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If Uber works correctly, that will cause a surge in underserved areas. Eventually some drivers will chase that. If the area truly is more dangerous, there ought to be such a premium. The question becomes, who subsidizes that service? The driver, the pax, Uber, or the government?
> 
> If it's not actually more dangerous, then it's free money for willing drivers.


I got news for you they already do that here in vegas



touberornottouber said:


> We aren't taxis. We aren't being paid like taxis and we are using our personal vehicles. If we don't want to go somewhere then that is our right. In the end it is my car and I am NOT anyone's employee. Don't like it? Call a cab (or convince the company to pay us better)!
> 
> 
> Right. I'm sorry but I'm NOT going into the hood at 3:30am for a $4 ride.


Only a nut would


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Well, maybe Uber could try to recruit drivers who actually lives in those 'areas'? That would solve the problem. Maybe.

BUT if the pax begin to complain about being 'stranded' that blow back will be on the drivers, not Uber. AND, of course, Uber will overreact and remove the full info ping. buh bye.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Uber is fighting tooth and nail to not have to classify drivers as employees. So there isn't going to be any pay change.


Drivers knowing destinations in advance will impact driver pay much more than the change to 25%.

Knowing destinations in advance will result in much higher driver pay...

1) Drivers will be able to screen out unprofitable rides.

2) Cherry-picking by drivers will drive up wait times for unprofitable rides and many will find no takers, leaving pax stranded.

As the number of stranded pax increases, Uber's survival becomes increasingly threatened, which will force them to offer enough money to get those crappy rides accepted.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

NASCAR3 said:


> Well, maybe Uber could try to recruit drivers who actually lives in those 'areas'? That would solve the problem. Maybe.
> 
> BUT if the pax begin to complain about being 'stranded' that blow back will be on the drivers, not Uber. AND, of course, Uber will overreact and remove the full info ping. buh bye.


I live "those areas" and I do what I can to avoid rides from around where I live. Most people are OK but the problem is I can't trust the rating system, there is no verification of who the passenger is, and due to the rating and report system there is tremendous pressure to put up with bad behaviour. Also it is in no way about race with me. I just know that poverty sometimes leads some people to do some very desperate things (such as falsely claiming your Uber driver was drunk so you can make rent and not be evicted in two days). The same for drugs. Now if they gave me more of a free pass to ditch a bad ride in these areas or not have a poor rating or report count against me I would be more apt to do it. The same for if I could maintain a personal whitelist and get only known good customers (who I picked up before and found to be OK) but I'm not driving 7 miles across the bridge to go pick someone random up in the hood when I work early mornings at 3:45am. No way. Not for $3-$4 anyway.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NASCAR3 said:


> Well, maybe Uber could try to recruit drivers who actually lives in those 'areas'? That would solve the problem. Maybe.
> 
> BUT if the pax begin to complain about being 'stranded' that blow back will be on the drivers, not Uber. AND, of course, Uber will overreact and remove the full info ping. buh bye.


Uber hopes the govt will step in and ban showing destination info to drivers.

They hate showing drivers the destinations because to do so will cost them a fortune in higher driver pay.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> I saw this after ^^^THAT post. WOW! Is it REALLY that bad? Where's the bacon?


I dropped a client off on Carrol, proceeded east to the Bay, headed south to next place.

Driving my blue 911.

WHIZZZZZ....
&#128558;


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

You can't force someone to do anything without violating the God given rights of people, but America has become a place which doesn’t care. We're more worried about who we're possibly offending than who we are abusing. It's a total joke.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If Uber works correctly, that will cause a surge in underserved areas. Eventually some drivers will chase that.


Wow, a Lucid comment &#128077;
How the hell did u get in here


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

producemanjames said:


> I'd like to see them prove this


They do not have to prove anything. All that the lawyers for the do-gooders need do is run into court and holler "DISCRIMINATION1 DISCRIMINATION!!" and Burden Shifting comes into effect. The burden of proof shifts to the defendant; defendant must now prove that he or it did NOT discriminate. This is, of course, totally unconstitutional, but it is how it works. Ask me how I know this.



touberornottouber said:


> dispatcher wouldn't even tell me the complaints because after a decade of driving with them they knew how I was and they knew the complaints were bogus.


A good dispatcher knows his drivers. I knew mine. If I took a complaint, I had a pretty good idea if it was founded, or not. More than once did I tell a complainant that I knew Driver X and that he never acted as they were describing. I took this experience with me when I was a company official.



troothequalstroll said:


> I grew up in some areas the pizza places wouldn't deliver to anymore,


These do-gooders sued Domino's Team Washington, because in certain neighbouhoods, they used to require that the customers come outside to get their pizza. The question there was not refusal to deliver, it was more the different levels of service. Of course, Demon-0's Team Washington could afford high powered lawyers. They went in there with statistics of drivers' being robbed, injured and killed in the neighbourhoods where they told the customer to come out and get the pizza. This was one of the few times that these particular busybody do-gooders wound up dropping their suit.



Nats121 said:


> Drivers need to be proactive and contact the media and their pols and let them know that freedom to choose where they want to work is extremely important.


The Fourth Estate is notoriously unsympathetic to drivers' concerns for their safety. Witness Rusted Puketastessick's many "undervocer" stories about cab drivers when he was with Channel Nine, I, for one, was not sorry to see him go. Channel Five did have some sympathy for driver's safety concerns, but, the other ones and the _Washington *Com*post_ had less than none. The _Times_ was silent on the matter. Its local news never was the best (its Sports, however, was far better than the COMpost's).



Nats121 said:


> Uber hopes the govt will step in and ban showing destination info to drivers.


An old Taxicab Commission Rule, kept in force by the DFHV, specifically prohibits letting cab drivers know the destinations in advance. This was, and is, honoured more in its breach than its keeping, but the rule is there. As the TNCs are far less regulated, there is no such rule for them Y-E-T. Refusal to serve Southeast has long been a sore point. If the TNCs suddenly will not serve it, there will be noise from the government as well as the busybody do-gooders.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Fourth Estate is notoriously unsympathetic to drivers' concerns for their safety. Witness Rusted Puketastessick's many "undervocer" stories about cab drivers when he was with Channel Nine, I, for one, was not sorry to see him go. Channel Five did have some sympathy for driver's safety concerns, but, the other ones and the _Washington *Com*post_ had less than none. The _Times_ was silent on the matter. Its local news never was the best (its Sports, however, was far better than the COMpost's).


Unsympathetic or not, NYC and AB5 wouldn't exist were it not for media coverage.

That protest in California probably had fewer than 500 drivers, but it got enough media coverage to get the attention of the pols and was a catalyst for AB5.

While the average news reader you see on TV may not be advocating for drivers, others in the media and academia have done stories showing the plight of drivers. Aaron Gordon of Jalopnik is one of several who have advocated for the drivers.

The bottom line is the cat's out of the bag now. Rep Gonzales and others from California aren't gonna let Uber go back to business as usual.

I've said on many occasions that the toughest fight for drivers will not be getting the destination info, the toughest fight will be KEEPING it due to all of the potential opponents Uber can gather against it. I have no doubt Uber is working behind the scenes to get it banned via proxies. They wouldn't want their own fingerprints to be on it.

If drivers are smart enough to use it, they have a powerful weapon against the elimination of destination info, which is being paid TAXI RATES as a substitute in the event the destination info gets taken away.

It wouldn't take long for Uber to figure out that paying the drivers upwards of $2.75 per mile or more (the going rates in California)would cost them a lot more money than destination info. And pols who may be opposed to destination info would likely support paying the drivers taxi rates.

The reason taxi rates would cost a lot more is that Uber wouldn't have to offer much in the way of incentives to get easy peasy rides accepted, or rides going to places that drivers want to go (which are many), especially if the base pay rates are increased which in all likelihood they would be. Taxi rates on the other hand would be for EVERY ride, even the most desirable rides that lots of drivers would accept for a lot less money.



Another Uber Driver said:


> An old Taxicab Commission Rule, kept in force by the DFHV, specifically prohibits letting cab drivers know the destinations in advance. This was, and is, honoured more in its breach than its keeping, but the rule is there. As the TNCs are far less regulated, there is no such rule for them Y-E-T. Refusal to serve Southeast has long been a sore point. If the TNCs suddenly will not serve it, there will be noise from the government as well as the busybody do-gooders.


According to the SF Chronical article, taxi drivers in SF are shown the destinations in advance, and SF probably has just as many if not more do-gooders than DC.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"We fear this new system could only exacerbate discrimination," said Hana Creger, environmental equity program manager at Oakland's Greenlining Institute, which promotes racial and economic justice. "Drivers could refuse to go to certain neighborhoods they deem as unsafe."

Environmental equity program manager? LOL! You can't make this kind of trash up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Also I don't do rides to Popeyes or KFC and back .


And don't forget trips to the weed dispensaries and back, waiting on shoppers who spend all day sniffing every brand of bud.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/randolph-told-nyc-uber-driver-hit-by-hockey-stick-before-death-police/"When the suspect hit Tolk's car with the hockey stick, Tolk got out of the car and the men began to fight, police said. Police said the suspect hit the driver over the head and ran away."

If he got hit in the head three times would that count as a hat trick?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber hopes the govt will step in and ban showing destination info to drivers.


that certainly is not the answer either.


----------



## AIRDREAM (Jun 20, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I avoid all crime-infested areas.
> It's not discrimination, it's common sense.


Is that because I am black ??


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Well, this is complete freaking bullcrap.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Uber-s-new-policies-could-encourage-14975520.php


"Drivers could refuse to go to certain neighborhoods they deem as unsafe."

Statistics. Statistics deem them unsafe.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So does anyone else predict that the same neighborhoods that the taxis won't service won't get serviced by uber now?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't need destinations show approx fare $40+ will be 99% airport & I'll ignore the rest like I currently do, show direction & miles same thing, it's over now drivers Nationwide will get more info

If they going to regulate stop showing destinations how bout regulate minimum fares, per mile, & per minutes cuz that's the only issue, 90% of rides don't pay a legal wage I'm not picking them up anyway for 5+ years and 96% of the drivers who did failed by design lol

When I want to "discriminate" I just ignore everything that says 1-3 minutes when driving thru war zones

All these effing middle men need to go to prison they have no clue, produce nothing of value, & just want to validate their jobs while stealing a bigger cut from labor


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

THIS is the reason why cabbies had a plexiglass barrier between themselves and their pax

WTF haven't U/L drivers as a body campaigned to have these installed in their vehicles? Besides that safety/security measure, nobody should be riding shotgun next to the driver. Especially if said pax is buzzed or intoxicated. There are already enough videos on the web with drunk pax grabbing U/L driver wheel etc. Pax need to return to their status as pax in the REAR seat of the U/L vehicle. With a security divider between driver and pax. Once that safety feature is returned, 99.999% of all rape, unwanted physical contact, sexual harassment, assault and battery with deadly intent to do bodily harm, to include murder will stop.

Because traumatized/asshole pax will return to the old yellow cab days of having exactly 2 options. Either

1. get the hell out of the vehicle (in which case the U/L driver can drive off ending said confrontation)

Or

2. remain in the vehicle separated from the U/L driver by the physical divider. Where they both U/L driver and pax can safely stand off and wait until the cops arrive to settle their dispute

And now that Uber added driver visibility to pax destination (in its attempt to outmaneuver AB5) that gives drivers additional ammunition to increase their safety options as well.

edit: wonder what the crime rate (especially rape statistic) was for cab drivers v. pax before Uber disrupted the industry? I don't seem to recall any news about pax being sexually or physically assaulted by cab drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the problems with the partition is that it takes away passenger room. In certain markets, it also impedes the cooling in th e back when you turn on the air condition, Putting those ducts on the floor does not work well. Cold air does not rise.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

California and Uber expect drivers to pick up in gangland without discrimination, and but do not think drivers should be allowed self defense guns.

Driver self defense will be prosecuted and met with deactivation. This helps make sure professional robbers can make a fair wage and have safe working conditions in California, plus it protects rapists, a sexual minority, who would arguably be discriminated against in a violent way merely for exerting their sexual preferences.

The California government is disappointed in all of you for putting yourself first. Criminals are people, too. To protect equality, tigers and other protected and endangered predators should be introduced into the safer areas of the cities. This can help to create equality in safety that spans the whole state of California and protect the current dangerous areas from being discriminated against for that reason. These protected species can then also have an abundant food supply and can finally recover their numbers in safety. A perfect plan for protecting equality in an environmentally conscious way.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

And more reasons not to drive in high crime areas.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/31/us/arizona-lyft-driver-52nd-anniversary-death-trnd/index.html
https://www.foxnews.com/us/lyft-rider-arrested-in-killing-of-pregnant-driver-in-arizona
https://www.11alive.com/article/news/crime/lyft-driver-found-shot-to-death-in-his-car/227976993
https://fox8.com/2017/08/28/lyft-driver-shot-and-killed-while-transporting-customer-in-cleveland/
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber hopes the govt will step in and ban showing destination info to drivers.
> 
> They hate showing drivers the destinations because to do so will cost them a fortune in higher driver pay.


"Losing" or burning $9000 per MINUTE, 12 million per DAY isn't a fortune?

Selling $5 footlongs for $2 is their entire business lol

Geez it's a Ponzi scam it was never designed to profit, it was designed so Travis k could buy 34 million dollar condos, & cash out 3+ billion in stockstill

Over 4 billion rides went right into Travis is pocket 1 billion hours if labor for 1 human piece of trash, how many drivers murdered, raped, business bankrupt for this waste of nut

THEY STILL DONT CHARGE ACTUAL COSTS

They will never make a dime they already 20+ BILLION in "loses"

They hate & despise drivers so much they do everything in their power to hide details, they rather you die distracting you with games, stars, badges, snacks, coupons, quests, streaks, "bonuses rewards" than you make minimum wage, they want you to fail and destroy your car in the process

They only care about skimming & stealing as much as possible before they get bailed or bought out for pennies on the dollar for some to big to fail crap

It's trivial to show drivers destinations & pay legal wages this is not advanced calculus it's in writing billions of times on millions of receipts daily at 1975 wages, 1971 minimum fares & 90+% of requests do not pay a legal minimum wage and hasn't for 5 years now, they've in writing called a pay cut a raise 4 years in a row haha

They have lied and defrauded me tens of thousands of times, and try to defraud me multiple times per day

The government won't step in because they're getting the skim fbi & labor department could have 1 undercover drive accept every trip for 1 day & have enough evidence to seize everything lmao, why you think they don't

Don't want to show destination fine show how much my contract will pay is fine enough for me, but I'm not driving a toothpick or a human 1-10 miles for $3-4 gross or anything less than $10 per my 13th amendment constitutional right to not provide free labor & be a modern day slave, & I won't accept anything less than $10 gross do to my article 23 human rights, I won't work for less than minimum wage & I won't let an app Rob and steal $1-4 from, I cancel and that's a waste of everybodies time

These criminals went from 20% which is double a finders or connection fee to taking 50-90% of fares the app makes more than double or triple what labor gets paid after costs & still "loses" money it's a Rico act in broad daylight in no shape or form should it be able to operate legally with how they conduct "business"

What human would walk up to another human and face to face offer $1 or less net & say deliver me or this pet taco 1-10 miles within the next 20 minutes? LMAO you'd get laughed at, spit on, slapped, or worse but the app does it 2+ million times per day out of 4 million rides


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> "Losing" or burning $9000 per MINUTE, 12 million per DAY isn't a fortune?
> 
> Selling $5 footlongs for $2 is their entire business lol
> 
> ...


ALL TRUE


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm black and I don't drive in the hood or meth infected or low income areas, my life is to important rather to risk. I run late nights until 3am


Thanks for saying that. It's about safety and crime areas are less safe especially for women. I have ended up in the bluff in ATLANTA many times. Yeah I'm a wreck trying to get out. IM WHITE ...female...so far everyone has been great but it only takes one very friendly thug to put a gun to your head. Yes...it can happen anywhere but I'll take my chances in nicer areas. I've been in many wealthy black neighborhoods and like it. So shut up about race. If your black and from the Hood and a driver....you got a better chance to survive. Go handle your own. 
I'm not offended that black folks dont want yo come out to the white masthead country folks for a pick up. Guess what...neither do i.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Drivers knowing destinations in advance will impact driver pay much more than the change to 25%.
> 
> Knowing destinations in advance will result in much higher driver pay...
> 
> ...


Agree! And I think this is where "Up Front Tipping" could help the PAX, and driver. Let the PAX tip up front, then make that known on the acceptance screen for the drivers.

Uber/Lyft just need to raise the min fare. That would cut down on this nonsense to start with. Even at $5 per ride, only need 4 to hit $20/hr. I know others here think it should be much higher than that, but it would at least be a start. Even on a near perfect run for me in our downtown core, I think I've only strung together at max 6-7 rides in an hour. That is like the stares in alignment, PAX with toes to the curb, drop and pickup 1-2 minutes apart. Rarely happens, but to be profitable with all min fares that is what would be needed. Point is you have to have a perfect scenario for all min fare rides to be even slightly profitable (and I'm sure there are many that will say $20/hr isn't profitable).


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Illini said:


> As an IC, I should he able to decide where I do, and where I don't want to drive.


Sadly, the SJW's are moving into decision making positions.



Nats121 said:


> Its a very good bet that Uber's corrupt fingerprints are all over this.
> 
> We know Uber hates having to show the destinations, and as I've warned on several occasions I believe Uber's plan is to sabotage it by working behind the scenes getting the public stirred up against it.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!



Nats121 said:


> There's been a driver uprising since last year, and the politicians have started to listen. That's how the AB5 law got passed by a landslide.
> 
> Knowing destinations is a gamechanger for the drivers in California that will put more money in their pockets and make this job much more pleasant.
> 
> ...


Destinations are not going to remain for Uber. Uber made this change to stall regulators and reset the the IC issue.

I believe you will see a rideshare exclusion in the future allowing Uber to return to the blind ping strategy. 
remember, destinations were turned OFF to quiet the folks hollering about redlining and descrimination. So Uber says, "here you go. Back to the old days"
Uber wants the regulators to mandate that destinations be hidden once again. If regulators say this, Uber is no longer on the hook for this element of the "employee/IC" argument


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

If the government wants to compel ride services in what are essentially law-free zones, they should build a government service for it. I imagine Escalades chauffeured by ex-bus-drivers is what some activists are aiming for.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> If the government wants to compel ride services in what are essentially law-free zones, they should build a government service for it.


Lolololol

Like.... a bus service, or light rail maybe?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Well, this is complete freaking bullcrap.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/amp/Uber-s-new-policies-could-encourage-14975520.php


Why are the News media barking at? Uber drivers are independent contractors. Don't they see the word "INDEPENDENT"? 
They are so annoying. They think they are too smart. Why don't you guys media encourage them to use public transportation or change their locations. They were Okay using public transportation before Uber and Lyft surfaced. " Drivers's lives matter too."


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Lolololol
> 
> Like.... a bus service, or light rail maybe?


Exactly!


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> THIS is the reason why cabbies had a plexiglass barrier between themselves and their pax
> 
> WTF haven't U/L drivers as a body campaigned to have these installed in their vehicles? Besides that safety/security measure, nobody should be riding shotgun next to the driver. Especially if said pax is buzzed or intoxicated. There are already enough videos on the web with drunk pax grabbing U/L driver wheel etc. Pax need to return to their status as pax in the REAR seat of the U/L vehicle. With a security divider between driver and pax. Once that safety feature is returned, 99.999% of all rape, unwanted physical contact, sexual harassment, assault and battery with deadly intent to do bodily harm, to include murder will stop.
> 
> ...


SHUT UP WITH THIS NOISE! PLEASE

As an experienced Cab Driver of over 10 years in LA i must say you are quite wrong. A plexiglass divider does NOT and NEVER DID stop 99.9% of crimes against driver. WHERE ON EARTH DID YOU GET THIS INFO? It stopped for me when i stopped evening trips in the hood.

No more :

Pulling up, rolling down passenger window 2 inches only to see a glock muzzle pointed at you. Wallet cash phone. Done.

Stopping at a red light in the rain only to have a man at the bus stop just walk up n try to hop in your car (locked) and in anger put 5 or 6 shots in it for not letting him ride.

Pulling down a tight laned and narrow street and having 1 car in front of you and 1 behind you stopped or a not so tight street where they just pull up real tight on both ends of your bumper. At this point you would probably just piss yourself. Lets try not to think if you were young and female.

Caught at a light, a car in front, a car in back and a man on foot runs up on your door while your window is down, he has your collar in one hand and a pistol to your ear. He tells you to open the door n while you piss yourself you do. He takes anything he wants and now that your car isnt plastered in taxi paint but just a black corolla, he takes that too leaving you on a corner, in the hood w no phone while your car w the cozy divider gets joy ridden and busted out like a young pretty white boy in the state pen and left burning in a parking lot.

STOP! JUST STOP w this divider nonsense. 
Like it or not some places just arent safe. PERIOD. Only a very specific set of drivers (of which you obviously are not) can navigate these areas and will all tell you its not really worth the risk.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
O.K

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-killed-teen-charged-met-20170531-story.html
http://www.washingtonpost.com/trans...t-lyft-driver-death-stole-her-car-police-say/
http://www.foxnews.com/us/uber-driv...oat-slit-by-passenger-man-arrested-police-say


----------



## Truelytcufrebu (Oct 9, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> O.K
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-killed-teen-charged-met-20170531-story.html
> ...


Exactly. Great point. Not safe either way! 
So i should put this space taking safety feature in so i can work for peanuts in an area where my safety is still in question, NOT BE ALLOWED TO CARRY PROTECTION OF ANY KIND, and at Ubers mercy of deactivation at will. SURE.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Drivers don't care about certain neighborhoods nearly as much as pay. For those with quests or other bonuses they are not going to care about certain neighborhoods. It's all race baiting. Drivers care about money.

I think most pax still have no clue we never know what they look like so they just assume when they are in a bad neighborhood that drivers avoid them just because they are black or any other minority race which is absurd.

Be that as it may, are drivers going to hang out in bad neighborhoods where it's unlikely to get a request ? No, but to think drivers aren't going to pick up a pax there or drive a pax there is absurd.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Drivers don't care about certain neighborhoods nearly as much as pay. For those with quests or other bonuses they are not going to care about certain neighborhoods. It's all race baiting. Drivers care about money.
> 
> I think most pax still have no clue we never know what they look like so they just assume when they are in a bad neighborhood that drivers avoid them just because they are black or any other minority race which is absurd.
> 
> Be that as it may, are drivers going to hang out in bad neighborhoods where it's unlikely to get a request ? No, but to think drivers aren't going to pick up a pax there or drive a pax there is absurd.


As a cab driver....
(For me anyway)

Before agreeing to drive someone,

No name,
No exact address (rough ball park but no exact info)
No destination 
(excluding if they have either airport, greyhound station or mega bus station, but we don't know which one)

They accuse us of being racist....

Zone 95 1F
Zone 35 1T

At 5:40 in the morning if I'm halfway between zone 95 and zone 35 I'm taking the 35 100.0000000000000000000000000000% of the time.

If I'm closer to 95 than 35 I'm still going to take the 35.

If I'm in zone 95 I'll still take the 35...

Because?

Odds are at 5:40 the zone 95 is a $5-10 fare in the hood and the 35T is taking someone to the airport from one of the nicer suburbs and 95% chance it's pre scheduled and I have until 6:00 to get there.

Racism?

No,

Neighborhood avoidance/discrimination?

You fricken bet!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

producemanjames said:


> I'd like to see them prove this
> 
> I'm not risking bodily harm for anyone, especially an unappreciative pax. Screw that.


So would I. the companies and the drivers would have an impossible task in court and be forced to settle. This won't go well for them.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When I drop off at the Oakland airport and the pax gets out and I end the ride I turn off Uber. Why? East bay pays less.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I avoid all crime-infested areas.
> It's not discrimination, it's common sense.


Even if it is discrimination, it's still common sense.

Common sense, argh yes, I remember coming across that once back in 2002.

.


----------

